# I'm fine



## Setwale_Charm

Hei!!
When speaking about a person's condition/the way a person feels, in sentences like "I am fine", "I am feeling bad", does Finnish use the regular words for "good'/"bad"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It's very interesting that someone takes an interest in Finnish! There are countless expressions to reply to "how are you?" in Finnish. I don't think _hyvä_ is often used in them, _hyvin (= well)_ is probably more common.

Some examples:

_Miten menee?/Kuinka voit[te]? - [Oikein] hyvin, [kiitos]._

If you really are interested in how someone is feeling after having been unwell for some reason, you can ask:

_Millainen vointisi/vointinne on [nyt]? - [Ihan/oikein] hyvä. / Ei kovin hyvä._

Instead of the above short reply, your friend may give you a longer account of his/her health if he/she thinks you really are interested in it. The replies in blue are very formal and mostly used by fairly old people these days. They are also used if you address more than one person simultaneously.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So can you actually say: _Voin hyvin_?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Setwale_Charm said:


> So can you actually say: _Voin hyvin_?


 Yes, that's fine.


----------



## astlanda

"I am feeling bad" = Voin pahoin. = Voin huonosti. = Mulla on huono olo/huonot oltavat.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

astlanda said:


> "I am feeling bad" = Voin pahoin. = Voin huonosti. = Mulla on huono olo/huonot oltavat.


 
Not _huonot oltavat_ if you want to speak Finnish!


----------



## astlanda

Ok, you're the boss, but I think I've heard it. 
May be alcohol was guilty.
It can't be from my side of the gulf either. We never say "oldavad". May be Ingrian?


----------



## Hakro

I'd say:
Voin hyvin = I'm (feeling) fine
Voin huonosti = I'm feeling bad / I'm not (feeling) well / I'm sick
Voin pahoin = I'm vomiting
Minulla on huono olo = I feel sick / I feel like vomiting soon
Minulla on huonot oltavat = I have a bad situation (it can mean practically anything bad)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Paljon kiitoksia kaikille!!


----------

